# Excitable chocolate labrador!!



## Maxinenewall (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello guys! 
I have a 9 month old chocolate lab who is very excitable, Ruby is starting to get bigger and stronger and this is not helping as she has a bad habit of jumping up people out in the streets and family/friends entering the house.
Also when she is let of her lead when out on walks she runs around and keeps by your side but as soon as she spots people she runs to them. Ruby is such a lovely dog who loves people and dogs and is always happy constantly wagging her tail. When she spots people she sprints to them and completely ignores me and will not come back. This then mean she is jumping all over people which people might not be happy about. She means no harm but I don't want her to hurt anyone. I was out on a walk in a large field which has a playground on it. I let her of her lead and kept her away from the play area, for the majority of the walk she didn't bolt to the little children but she did run of too two boys who was playing football. I shouted and tried to get her attention, she sniffed around the boys for atleast minute and then I shouted again and she came back. I thought that she likes to see people and once she gets bored she comes back, but she ran to the boys 4 times today. She was then running around the field and she then ran to the play area, I ran after her as the play area was very busy. She then ran up to a little girl and started to lick her and got very excitable I tried to shout her but she completely ignored me, she then jumped up the little girl and knocked her over. Ruby needs to get out of the habit of jumping up people and getting so excited. It makes walking around with her very hard, as soon as she see's people she jumps and gets so excited.. Also her recall needs to get better so if anybody has any advice please tell me! Thankyou:thumbup1:


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

You mustn't let her practice the behaviour of running up to people and jumping on them - the longer it goes on, the harder it will be to break the habit. If she knocks anyone over or accidentally hurts them it could cost you dearly. Keep her on a lead or long line and train, train train. The more you engage with her on walks, giving her interesting things to do such as heelwork, sits and downs for rewards, the less likely she is to find what other people are doing more interesting.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Don't all choccy labs come with springs on their feet and wiggly bums , all those I've come across do :lol:.

But seriously, I have to agree that you need to do some serious training. Have you taken your pup to training classes? Also use Google to find Kikopup's training videos, so many good ones that can help you.

There is one choc lab near where I live whose owners I know. When she was a pup she was an absolute nightmare, exactly as you've described your dog, and her owners didn't try to stop it, just kept saying that she was just a pup, excitable, etc. That dog is part of the reason (just part, not wholly) why my small dog is frightened of bouncy, in your face dogs she doesn't know. That dog's behaviour has added to my dog's numerous fears which have grown over the years. Please don't allow your dog to be responsible for anything like that. Think of the person/dog on the receiving end of your dog's exuberance and start training now.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Maxinenewall said:


> I have a 9 month old chocolate lab who is very excitable,


Your whole post sounds like a typical 9 month old Labrador  (Well, a pretty typical 9 month old young any lively breed dog actually!)

And yes, now you need to, as Burrowzig so succinctly puts it ...train, train, train!

Not jumping up is taught at home. Everyone must now begin to teach Ruby that she doesn't get attention for jumping up by ignoring her when she does it and/or putting her into a sit before greeting. You can also pop her on a lead when visitors are due to that she doesn't get a chance to jump up. Remember to reward her when she is doing a behaviour you like.

At 9 months many young dogs view everyone and everything as a potential best friend/playmate and how they must learn a little impulse control. Long line training is excellent for topping up recall and preventing self rewarding (by having a nice time when not coming back to us). And as Burrowzig says when on a walk - engage with her, play with her, train her ....it all helps her to keep focussed on you and have fun *with you.*

And maybe go to a training class or get a trainer in for an extra bit of help.

J


----------



## Maxinenewall (Aug 21, 2014)

Thankyou everyone for your help! 
Ruby went to puppy classes, but it didn't teach anything to do with not jumping up, it was basically sit, lie down, recall (even though her recall isn't good) 
When she jumps up me or other people I usually say no and make her sit but she just can't sit down for no longer than 10 seconds and just jumps all over my friends and family and people out and about. Ruby is now doing agility and she loves it and has so much fun, but I come out every week with red hands from we're she has been pulling me so hard to get to people and there dogs, I let her go up to them and say hello but she just has it in her to straight away jump, I try and hold her down so she doesn't hurt anyone but she still tries with all her strength to jump up.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sounds like she needs recall training and some impulse control  My Lab was much the same at the same age and still has his moments at 3 years old but he's much better. Other dogs at close range are still a problem but he ignores people unless they want to interact with him and won't take off to see a dog across a field now like he would have at one point.

I'd be keeping her on a harness and long line so she can't run off to introduce herself to whoever she chooses, it's not fair on other dogs or people and if she runs up to the wrong one she could end up getting hurt. Total Recall is a good book for recall training, step by step guide on how to teach a solid recall.

For jumping up I'd be reinforcing that the only way she gets a fuss (or whatever else she wants) is to be sitting. The quickly learn to hold the sit if it's the only way they get what they want.

There are a few ideas for some easy (for the human, remember to start at a point it's not too difficult for the dog and build up) impulse control games here Impulse Control Training and Games for Dogs | ASPCA and the good thing about impulse control is that it's something that generally carries over into other areas of life.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Just had another thought. What are you feeding her? Some food contain ingredients that can send dogs hyper, a bit like ADHD in children. May be nothing to do with it as young labs are generally quite excitable, but just something that might be worth looking into.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Very normal. I remember mine being the same at that age. However, as I'm sure you know it is unacceptable to allow them to run up to people or other dogs as they (both dogs and people!) may be afraid, nervous, disabled, post-operative etc. Knocking children over or anyone for that matter could also land you and her in major trouble - remember that the other people don't see a big friendly dog, they just see a big out of control one.

Which means from now on, you do not put her in the position where she can fail. I notice you said that at agility, she will pull you over towards people and other dogs and you allow her to greet them. By allowing this, you are reinforcing this behaviour even further. There is no reason why a dog needs to greet every person or dog it comes across and it is very important that she learns this. 

I think agility possibly isn't the best choice of activity for a young Lab that is lacking in impulse control as it is quite adrenaline inducing. I think instead I would opt for a good obedience class and possibly look into doing the Good Citizen award scheme if you haven't already. Or indeed gundog work as that focuses heavily on obedience and impulse control rather than the constant excitement of agility.


----------



## JunoLab (Jul 10, 2014)

My lab-cross Juno is also very keen on people and children - she would go and say hello to everyone if I let her. She has also knocked a child over once, which was so awful and embarrassing. We were at the beach in soft sand so no harm done but I would never want it to happen again. I absolutely agree with what everyone else has said: training is so so so important. You need a good solid recall and a strong 'leave it' command if you want to have her off the lead. Until you've got those you have to keep her on the lead when there are people about. The more opportunities you give her to indulge the behaviour the more likely she is to do it - she enjoys it and finds it rewarding so she has no reason to stop. 

I didn't find puppy training very useful for recall, you just don't get enough time on it and it takes a lot of work to do it properly. I'd recommend a book called Total Recall by Pippa Mattinson instead. She gives really clear step by step instructions as to how to condition your dog to come back to a gun dog whistle. It worked for me. Juno will come back from almost anything now, people, playing dogs, even rabbits mid chase. She hears the whistle and she instinctively turns back to me. But I still put her on the lead when I know the situation will be hard for her to resist, because I don't want her to relearn bad habits. She still finds a kid with a ball or someone on a bike very exciting!


----------



## Maxinenewall (Aug 21, 2014)

She is being fed bakers puppy at the moment. Thankyou everyone for your input x


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Maxinenewall said:


> She is being fed bakers puppy at the moment. Thankyou everyone for your input x


No need for a 9 month old dog to still be on puppy food.

Equally, you might want to change from Bakers - it's full of rubbish and artificial colours. Look at Arden Grange, James Wellbeloved, Autarky Chicken or Salmon, Wainwrights, Skinners Duck and Rice, Barking Heads etc.


----------



## JunoLab (Jul 10, 2014)

Maxinenewall said:


> She is being fed bakers puppy at the moment x


That might be one reason for her excess energy. It's a huge brand and you can buy it everywhere but Bakers is really not very good for your dog. It's very high in fat and sugars but low in protein; it's also got lots of E numbers and preservatives in it. Basically it's like feeding a kid on fizzy drinks, sweets and McDonalds all the time. I'd recommend switching her to another kind of food. There are some great sticky threads on different wet and dry brands on this forum to give you some ideas of which foods are good quality.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-and-nutrition/305410-updated-wet-dog-food-index.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-and-nutrition/255727-updated-dry-dog-food-index.html


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Maxinenewall said:


> She is being fed bakers puppy at the moment. Thankyou everyone for your input x


Can I suggest that you rethink what you're feeding her. Bakers is a poor food and I'm sure you can find a better food for your budget. Have a look at http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-and-nutrition/255727-updated-dry-dog-food-index.html, colour coded with green the best and red the worst foods. Check out the costing (worked out for a 25kg dog but gives you an idea), some better quality food works out as cost effective as a cheap low quality food because you need less.

Also some peoples thoughts on Bakers

Bakers Complete Adult rated 0.1 out of 5! All About Dog Food
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-and-nutrition/125850-bakers-complete.html

If you decide to change her food then do it gradually, add a bit of new food (removing some of the old) and gradually increase new food/decrease old food over a number of days to avoid tummy upsets.

There's also

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-and-nutrition/305410-updated-wet-dog-food-index.html

and http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-and-nutrition/111437-raw-feeding-everything-you-need-know.html, and of course raw food will contain no additives at all.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Snap JunoLab .


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Completely agree with all the excellent advice about training, and food, definitely worth getting her onto a good food. Just wanted to say, there seems to be a *perception* that chocolate Labradors are different in some way to black and yellow, and have the nutty label. In actual fact, a well bred Labrador of any colour should be fairly steady and biddable, depending on the breeding their appearance and temperament may differ slightly, ie show/working bred, but the different colours doesn't give them different temperaments, breeding does that.


----------



## Maxinenewall (Aug 21, 2014)

At the moment ruby has been having 2 handfuls of adult food and 1 handful of 'bakers puppy to food . My mum put ruby on bakers because when she was a couple months younger we had other different foods and she was getting a upset stomach. Since she has been on bakers she has been fine..


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

We've got a cockapoo who can be excitable on walks (he's only 11 months) but he's been taught a good leave command (along with his recall command which is pretty good for his age as he was let off lead from day 1). When we ask him to simply leave someone or another dog, he gets praise if he stops and watches them go.
In your case I'd have her on a long line so she's not going up to people and jumping up. This can be perceived as dangerous dog behaviour even if she doesn't actually growl or bite.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Maxinenewall said:


> At the moment ruby has been having 2 handfuls of adult food and 1 handful of 'bakers puppy to food . My mum put ruby on bakers because when she was a couple months younger we had other different foods and she was getting a upset stomach. Since she has been on bakers she has been fine..


 Bakers are full of E numbers and rubbish. Teddy cockerpoo is on Arden Grange puppy/junior at the moment, I would really recommend you feed her that instead.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Maxinenewall said:


> Hello guys!
> I have a 9 month old chocolate lab who is very excitable, Ruby is starting to get bigger and stronger and this is not helping as she has a bad habit of jumping up people out in the streets and family/friends entering the house.
> Also when she is let of her lead when out on walks she runs around and keeps by your side but as soon as she spots people she runs to them. Ruby is such a lovely dog who loves people and dogs and is always happy constantly wagging her tail. When she spots people she sprints to them and completely ignores me and will not come back. This then mean she is jumping all over people which people might not be happy about. She means no harm but I don't want her to hurt anyone. I was out on a walk in a large field which has a playground on it. I let her of her lead and kept her away from the play area, for the majority of the walk she didn't bolt to the little children but she did run of too two boys who was playing football. I shouted and tried to get her attention, she sniffed around the boys for atleast minute and then I shouted again and she came back. I thought that she likes to see people and once she gets bored she comes back, but she ran to the boys 4 times today. She was then running around the field and she then ran to the play area, I ran after her as the play area was very busy. She then ran up to a little girl and started to lick her and got very excitable I tried to shout her but she completely ignored me, she then jumped up the little girl and knocked her over. Ruby needs to get out of the habit of jumping up people and getting so excited. It makes walking around with her very hard, as soon as she see's people she jumps and gets so excited.. Also her recall needs to get better so if anybody has any advice please tell me! Thankyou:thumbup1:


You have no control over your dog.

You need to acquire some.

Before your dog risks her life, your liberty and the health of others.

I am not sure if you are aware but your dog's behaviour would be deemed "dangerously out of control" under the DDA if she caused harm or reasonable apprehension of harm.

Your dog could also be at risk of being hurt by those who are frightened or who, quite rightly, think they have the right to walk unmolested by dogs.

Owners, like yourself, also contribute to the increase of DCOs (Dog Control Orders) which mean dogs must be kept on a lead.

Please find a trainer to help you.

Where do you live perhaps we can recommend someone.

If I had been the mother of that child I would have reported you to the police.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Maxinenewall said:


> Thankyou everyone for your help!
> Ruby went to puppy classes, but it didn't teach anything to do with not jumping up, it was basically sit, lie down, recall (even though her recall isn't good)
> When she jumps up me or other people I usually say no and make her sit but she just can't sit down for no longer than 10 seconds and just jumps all over my friends and family and people out and about. Ruby is now doing agility and she loves it and has so much fun, but I come out every week with red hands from we're she has been pulling me so hard to get to people and there dogs, I let her go up to them and say hello but she just has it in her to straight away jump, I try and hold her down so she doesn't hurt anyone but she still tries with all her strength to jump up.


Your dog CAN sit down for longer than 10 seconds, you have just not taught her to or given her a big enough reason to.

I would have thought agility would be the LAST thing you should be doing agility until you had some semblance of control, and certainly not at her age.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Here are some resources re jumping up from reputable trainers and behaviourists

http://www.cleverdogcompany.com/tl_files/factsheets/Jumping up.pdf
Preventing Jumping on Strangers | Karen Pryor Clicker Training
ClickerSolutions Training Treasures -- Quick Fix for a Jumping Dog

Four Feet on the Floor: Jumping Up Behaviour in Dogs and Puppies - YouTube
Training Your Dog Not to Jump Up - Whole Dog Journal Article

Does your dog jump all over people when he meets them? Are your friends reluctant to visit? Do you wish that your dog would be calm and polite when people arrive?
Just imagine that you can take your dog to the pub, or to visit in someone else's home and he will settle down quietly while you chat with friends. With Sarah's methods, your dog can become a model citizen with this easy-to-follow training session.
Including:
• Why dogs jump up at some people and not at others
• Strategies to enlist your family and friends to help with your dog's training
• One easy rule to prevent jumping up
• How to teach your dog to settle calmly no matter what else is going on
Teaching your dog to be calm and sensible when visitors arrive is on the wish list of many dog owners, and it's simple to achieve with Sarah's advice and practical strategies.
The pack contains: A clicker, tab handle, training manual, instructional DVD: 55 mins approx running time including Bonus trick, Bonus Training Session, Intro to Clicker Training, Q & A with Sarah.

http://www.dogtrain.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?products_id=82&osCsid=lmtat3qo6fo2ivvkjdj7apev02


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Maxinenewall said:


> At the moment ruby has been having 2 handfuls of adult food and 1 handful of 'bakers puppy to food . My mum put ruby on bakers because when she was a couple months younger we had other different foods and she was getting a upset stomach. Since she has been on bakers she has been fine..


Even if she's fine on it, it doesn't change the fact that it is a poor quality food and you can actually get a lot better quality for your money.

She could have had an upset stomach because you switched too fast. If she is prone to stomach upsets when eating anything different, try feeding 75% of the old food with 25% of the new food for a week. Then increase the amount of new food by 25% each week until she's fully switched over.

Definitely no need for the puppy food at that age. I got mine off that as soon as possible.


----------



## HLT93 (Aug 14, 2013)

Maxinenewall said:


> Hello guys!
> I have a 9 month old chocolate lab who is very excitable, Ruby is starting to get bigger and stronger and this is not helping as she has a bad habit of jumping up people out in the streets and family/friends entering the house.
> Also when she is let of her lead when out on walks she runs around and keeps by your side but as soon as she spots people she runs to them. Ruby is such a lovely dog who loves people and dogs and is always happy constantly wagging her tail. When she spots people she sprints to them and completely ignores me and will not come back. This then mean she is jumping all over people which people might not be happy about. She means no harm but I don't want her to hurt anyone. I was out on a walk in a large field which has a playground on it. I let her of her lead and kept her away from the play area, for the majority of the walk she didn't bolt to the little children but she did run of too two boys who was playing football. I shouted and tried to get her attention, she sniffed around the boys for atleast minute and then I shouted again and she came back. I thought that she likes to see people and once she gets bored she comes back, but she ran to the boys 4 times today. She was then running around the field and she then ran to the play area, I ran after her as the play area was very busy. She then ran up to a little girl and started to lick her and got very excitable I tried to shout her but she completely ignored me, she then jumped up the little girl and knocked her over. Ruby needs to get out of the habit of jumping up people and getting so excited. It makes walking around with her very hard, as soon as she see's people she jumps and gets so excited.. Also her recall needs to get better so if anybody has any advice please tell me! Thankyou:thumbup1:


First of all she is still very young so has a lot to learn.

I have a lab who was exactly the same... Didn't have the best recall and wanted to meet everyone by jumping up etc.. It is extremely important you get the recall under control as someone will end up hurt or possibly reporting you for having an out of control dog. You must remember not everyone likes dogs, and some people will be extremely angry/scared if your dog runs up to them and jumps up etc..

I completely understand how frustrating it is though as all you want to do is let them off lead and have a nice walk without the hassle! But it's so important you keep her on lead until she is trained.

There are so many techniques that you can use to teach recall... Have a look on YouTube, there are some great videos about teaching recall. I started off doing training in the house by calling him over and giving him a treat, and repeating this and then doing the same outside and then adding a cue word and things. He started to get the hang off it really quickly but there are so many different ways you can teach a dog recall. Or if your not too sure what to do or are not very confident then try and contact a dog trainer who can help you in person.

Also a wagging tail does not mean a dog is happy..it simply mean an interaction is going on, a dog could be wagging its tail before it attacks someone so be very careful thinking this as you could miss read a situation, perhaps do some research on body language as it can be very useful.

Also I saw that you are feeding her bakers.... This could potentially be adding to her over excitement so therefore I would definitely advise you to do some research on other healthier foods, just because she seems ok on the food doesn't mean it is good for her. Also look at her daily routine, how much exercise and enrichment does she get ? Slightly adjustments to a routine can make a big difference.


----------



## boxermadsam (Nov 30, 2011)

I just wanted to add to the advice about a change of food.

My first Boxer - another bouncy breed - became a total nuisance at about 6 months old. He was a nightmare when out but my main issue was every time I fed him he used to go out into the garden for a wee then he would hurtle back inside and do what can only be described as the ''doggy-wall-of-death'' round the living room!!

To cut a long story short, he was still being fed puppy food, I had no idea there were 'junior' foods for his age. The results when I changed his food were nothing short of miraculous and as soon as he was the appropriate age I changed him again to adult food.

I really do think you would see a difference in Ruby if you had her on a good diet, Bakers really should be avoided.

Good luck


----------



## Maxinenewall (Aug 21, 2014)

Thankyou everyone for the advise and your kind comments. And to 'smokeybear' if you reported a dog for by accidentally knocking a child over once, I think there's seriously something not right. I don't mean to be rude but there is people in this world that train there dogs to attack other dogs and people and they don't get reported. My dog meant no harm to that child, and I take full responsibility for letting her of lead.. But I think that's over the top, I apologised to the mother and spoke to the child so see if she was okay! And secondly she does agility to burn all that energy and she doesn't do any high impact until she turns 10 months. I thought your comment was rude and you seem to be giving me a lecture. This forum is for advise not to be spoke to like rubbish! I don't want to cause a argument but I don't find it fair, I have recieved lovely messages of people telling me what to do.. If I didn't care I wouldn't bother trying to get help to sort ruby out. I even went out today to get a clicker and a whistle for recall and jumping up. Iv even ordered a halti harness for better walk etc sorry for the rant!!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Maxinenewall said:


> Thankyou everyone for the advise and your kind comments. And to 'smokeybear' if you reported a dog for by accidentally knocking a child over once, I think there's seriously something not right. I don't mean to be rude but there is people in this world that train there dogs to attack other dogs and people and they don't get reported. My dog meant no harm to that child, and I take full responsibility for letting her of lead.. But I think that's over the top, I apologised to the mother and spoke to the child so see if she was okay! And secondly she does agility to burn all that energy and she doesn't do any high impact until she turns 10 months. I thought your comment was rude and you seem to be giving me a lecture. This forum is for advise not to be spoke to like rubbish! I don't want to cause a argument but I don't find it fair, I have recieved lovely messages of people telling me what to do.. If I didn't care I wouldn't bother trying to get help to sort ruby out. I even went out today to get a clicker and a whistle for recall and jumping up. Iv even ordered a halti harness for better walk etc sorry for the rant!!


Hmmmm it would behoove you to remember that a) YOU are the one with a dog that is totally out of control and b) that it is not the INTENT of your dog that is the issue, it is the IMPACT and c) if you get this annoyed about a post just IMAGINE how much MORE annoyed the people that are accosted by your dog which enters their space and jumps up on them uninvited are. 

A sense of perspective is indeed required, perhaps now you will develop one.

But you are free to ignore my advice and carry on just the way you are; and of course, reap the consequences, hopefully not at your dog or other people's expense.

Nobody accused you of not CARING, but caring is not enough.

Put me on ignore.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Maxinenewall said:


> Thankyou everyone for the advise and your kind comments. And to 'smokeybear' if you reported a dog for by accidentally knocking a child over once, I think there's seriously something not right. I don't mean to be rude but there is people in this world that train there dogs to attack other dogs and people and they don't get reported. My dog meant no harm to that child, and I take full responsibility for letting her of lead.. But I think that's over the top, I apologised to the mother and spoke to the child so see if she was okay! And secondly she does agility to burn all that energy and she doesn't do any high impact until she turns 10 months. I thought your comment was rude and you seem to be giving me a lecture. This forum is for advise not to be spoke to like rubbish! I don't want to cause a argument but I don't find it fair, I have recieved lovely messages of people telling me what to do.. If I didn't care I wouldn't bother trying to get help to sort ruby out. I even went out today to get a clicker and a whistle for recall and jumping up. Iv even ordered a halti harness for better walk etc sorry for the rant!!


The fact that you are on here asking for advice speaks volumes. I wish more people asked for help for these very common problems - it would make everyone's dog owning lives easier!

If she's pulling, I actually recommend the Mekuti harness: https://mekuti.co.uk/ I used it with success....until my dog decided to chew it to pieces one day.  I've used the Halti one and while it is ok, it's a bit flimsy and fiddly. Not very helpful as you have already ordered one I know...


----------



## Maxinenewall (Aug 21, 2014)

I didn't ignore your advise:thumbup1: this is a pet forum site, is there any need for bitchy and sarcastic comments. My dog isn't out of control, shes 9 months old if you read what other people have said its just a typical Labrador. I am taking everyone's advise into consideration. :thumbup1:
How can we argue on a pet forum site when I don't even know who you are? how old are we? im not getting annoyed over your posts, but I can gather I am not the only one who hasn't said something back to your ridiculous comments.


----------



## Maxinenewall (Aug 21, 2014)

thankyou, I will look into this about the halti.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Maxinenewall said:


> I didn't ignore your advise:thumbup1: this is a pet forum site, is there ant need for bitchy and sarcastic comments. *My dog isn't out of control,* shes 9 months old is you read what other people have said its just a typical Labrador. I am taking everyone's advise into consideration. :thumbup1:
> How can we argue on a pet forum site when I don't even know who you are? how old are we? im not getting annoyed over your posts, but I can gather I am not the only one who hasn't said something back to your ridiculous comments.


_, Ruby is starting to get bigger and stronger and this is not helping as she has a bad habit of jumping up people out in the streets and family/friends entering the house._

No this is not totally out of control it is perfectly normal behaviour for any dog, especially labradors.

_Also when she is let of her lead when out on walks she runs around and keeps by your side but as soon as she spots people she runs to them_.

No this is not totally out of control at all is it?

Or CAN you stop her doing this but choose NOT to?

_When she spots people she sprints to them and completely ignores me and will not come back. _

No this is not totally out fo control is it? A dog that ignores you, bogs off and refuses to recall is a model of good behaviour and demonstrates that it is fully under control.

_I let her of her lead and kept her away from the play area, for the majority of the walk she didn't bolt to the little children but she did run of too two boys who was playing football. I shouted and tried to get her attention, she sniffed around the boys for atleast minute and then I shouted again and she came back. _

I wonder how YOU would feel if you were the small boys frightened of dogs, who may have been bitten in the past. Or perhaps if you were their mother? But this does not mean your dog is totally out of control does it?

_I thought that she likes to see people and once she gets bored she comes back, but she ran to the boys 4 times today. _

So you allowed her to do this not just ONCE but a further THREE TIMES! But the dog is NOT totally out of control.

_She was then running around the field and she then ran to the play area, I ran after her as the play area was very busy. She then ran up to a little girl and started to lick her and got very excitable I tried to shout her but she completely ignored me, she then jumped up the little girl and knocked her over. _

But once again this is NOT an example of a dog being totally out of control. And an owner being entirely irresponsible by allowing their dog to CONTINUE to go up to children!

Words fail me!

_Ruby needs to get out of the habit of jumping up people and getting so excited. It makes walking around with her very hard, as soon as she see's people she jumps and gets so excited.. Also her recall needs to get better so if anybody has any advice please tell me! Thankyou_

I gave you some advice, you did not like it.

Funny because my dogs do not behave like this.

Perhaps you would like to walk out in the park minding your own business and I will allow my dog to run up to you, sniff you for a minute, ignore my recall and then push you over?

Would you just say "never mind, it is only a playful GSD, he must really LIKE to see me?

I think you will find that the only person who is making ridiculous comments is yourself!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Maxine you have received some very helpful advice from everybody here. Smokeybear has a rather unique posting style that needs to often be read with all emotion thrown to one side; however she does know her stuff and does not lead anybody astray. That said it's brilliant you are working so hard and trying to train Ruby up so best of luck and I hope some of the advice you have been given pays off


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Maxinenewall said:


> Thankyou everyone for the advise and your kind comments. And to 'smokeybear' if you reported a dog for by accidentally knocking a child over once, I think there's seriously something not right. I don't mean to be rude but there is people in this world that train there dogs to attack other dogs and people and they don't get reported. My dog meant no harm to that child, and I take full responsibility for letting her of lead.. But I think that's over the top, I apologised to the mother and spoke to the child so see if she was okay! And secondly she does agility to burn all that energy and she doesn't do any high impact until she turns 10 months. I thought your comment was rude and you seem to be giving me a lecture. This forum is for advise not to be spoke to like rubbish! I don't want to cause a argument but I don't find it fair, I have recieved lovely messages of people telling me what to do.. If I didn't care I wouldn't bother trying to get help to sort ruby out. I even went out today to get a clicker and a whistle for recall and jumping up. Iv even ordered a halti harness for better walk etc sorry for the rant!!


To be honest , SB's advice is spot on. I have three Labradors, they happen to be chocolate, and they are walked, trained separately for the most part to allow them time to really engage with me. Apologising to people is nice, but you need to have your dog under control, so you don't need to apologise to people, how would you feel if I came up to you at lunch time and said, sorry, I ate your lunch? Not really on is it?

No-one's saying you don't care, you may not be aware of the issues, but you are learning. Halti's are rubbish btw, have a read of Lizi Angel's blog spot (just google) to see how head collars and harnesses work.


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

My lab puppy comes home in two weeks. I won't be letting him jump all over all and sundry. I have young children and I'll be honest, if we were on one of our weekend walks and a dog floored one of them I would not be happy. 

No one is expecting you to be perfect but I will not be letting my lab off the leash if it is bounding up to people/other dogs. 

Not everyone loves a 'friendly' dog. You have to consider others peoples feelings/fears/dogs. 

We have many members that have worked long and hard on their dogs fears/issues. I just think some people are mindful of this and are just being honest.


----------



## Maxinenewall (Aug 21, 2014)

yes like I said, I came on this site for help! my dog needs help with her recall and jumping up? So that makes her a out of control dog? she attacks people and attacks dogs does she? cos the last time I checked the didn't, and i was defo class that as a out of control dog. I asked for help that is all, everyone else has gave me decent answers and your trying to make a fool out of me. I think your rude I never turned down your advise, I took it into consideration. 
All you get on sites is bitchy comments pathetic really. 
thankyou everyone else for your comments it has really helped me:thumbup1:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Maxinenewall said:


> I didn't ignore your advise:thumbup1: this is a pet forum site, is there any need for bitchy and sarcastic comments. *My dog isn't out of control, shes 9 months old if you read what other people have said its just a typical Labrador. *I am taking everyone's advise into consideration. :thumbup1:
> How can we argue on a pet forum site when I don't even know who you are? how old are we? im not getting annoyed over your posts, but I can gather I am not the only one who hasn't said something back to your ridiculous comments.


Not to upset you but one does not behove the other in that sentence and age is no excuse. Your dog currently is out of control whether you would like to think so or not. My dog is occasionally out of control too but I put my hands up to it. When she blows off a recall and goes up to another dog or ignores me she is factually not under control, mine or otherwise, ergo out of control. Your pup needs lots of training and tons of management and should not be allowed to do any of the things you described and they are all in your control. If your dog is on lead it cannot run up and knock over children - I would be absolutely mortified if my dog did such a thing and would ensure it never happened again. Smokeybear is also correct in how serious an issue this could be, toddlers bowled over by dogs could hit their head on pavement, the parents can very well report you and you can get a visit from the police etc. Just because it has not happened to you doesn't mean it cannot happen so please think carefully about the responsibilities you have.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Maxinenewall said:


> yes like I said, I came on this site for help! my dog needs help with her recall and jumping up? So that makes her a out of control dog? she attacks people and attacks dogs does she? cos the last time I checked the didn't, and i was defo class that as a out of control dog. I asked for help that is all, everyone else has gave me decent answers and your trying to make a fool out of me. I think your rude I never turned down your advise, I took it into consideration.
> All you get on sites is bitchy comments pathetic really.
> thankyou everyone else for your comments it has really helped me:thumbup1:


Out of control != attacking. It means what it says on the tin - Out of control. Not under control.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Maxinenewall said:


> yes like I said, I came on this site for help! my dog needs help with her recall and jumping up? So that makes her a out of control dog? she attacks people and attacks dogs does she? cos the last time I checked the didn't, and i was defo class that as a out of control dog. I asked for help that is all, everyone else has gave me decent answers and your trying to make a fool out of me. I think your rude I never turned down your advise, I took it into consideration.
> All you get on sites is bitchy comments pathetic really.
> thankyou everyone else for your comments it has really helped me:thumbup1:


If you are a two year old, your nine month old Labrador bowling up at umpteen miles per hour, is a worry. You obviously love your girl, but you do not understand what a *risk* she can be to others.


----------



## Maxinenewall (Aug 21, 2014)

I understand this fully, im just going to train train and train from now on. i was so embarrassed when she knocked the little girl over. If this was my child and she was knocked over i would feel the same and wouldn't be happy, but i apologised and i know apologising doesn't make things better, and i 100% agree that i should of had her on a lead. I think that SmokeyBear has gave me some brilliant advise and even links to websites about jumping up etc and i appreciate it. But all i am saying is that is there any need for a argument on a forum..


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Maxinenewall said:


> I understand this fully, im just going to train train and train from now on. i was so embarrassed when she knocked the little girl over. If this was my child and she was knocked over i would feel the same and wouldn't be happy, but i apologised and i know apologising doesn't make things better, and i 100% agree that i should of had her on a lead. I think that SmokeyBear has gave me some brilliant advise and even links to websites about jumping up etc and i appreciate it. But all i am saying is that is there any need for a argument on a forum..


You've done well not to argue, many people can't help themselves  Whenever you ask for advice with dogs you often have to take the rough with the smooth. I'm sure once your girl was matured things will get better with the right management and training. The more work you put in the more you get out


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Maxinenewall said:


> I understand this fully, im just going to train train and train from now on. i was so embarrassed when she knocked the little girl over. If this was my child and she was knocked over i would feel the same and wouldn't be happy, but i apologised and i know apologising doesn't make things better, and i 100% agree that i should of had her on a lead. I think that SmokeyBear has gave me some brilliant advise and even links to websites about jumping up etc and i appreciate it. But all i am saying is that is there any need for a argument on a forum..


Tis the nature of open forums. If you're anywhere near me, in Yorkshire would be happy to help.


----------



## Maxinenewall (Aug 21, 2014)

:thumbup1:Thankyou so much 'Phoolf'.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Maxinenewall said:


> yes like I said, I came on this site for help! my dog needs help with her recall and jumping up? So that makes her a out of control dog? she attacks people and attacks dogs does she? cos the last time I checked the didn't, and i was defo class that as a out of control dog. I asked for help that is all, everyone else has gave me decent answers and your trying to make a fool out of me. I think your rude I never turned down your advise, I took it into consideration.
> All you get on sites is bitchy comments pathetic really.
> thankyou everyone else for your comments it has really helped me:thumbup1:


If you want to be brutally honest Maxine, then yes, her behaviour does mean she is out of control. If you cannot prevent a dog from running up to people and dogs, or stop the dog from pulling your arms off, or from knocking people over by jumping up at them, then yes that = out of control. You shouldn't take offense at that as it literally is what it is. 

The point is that you acknowledge that the behaviour is wrong (which I why you are here) and that you do something about it. None of us have perfect dogs and if you read through the forum, many people are working through all sorts of behavioural problems with their dogs, be it lack of recall, reactivity, aggression, fearfulness etc. The point is that we manage these issues through proper restraint, management and training so that they never impact other people.

Case point, my dog takes offense at joggers and bikes. She'd give chase if she came into close contact with them and that would make her out of control in that situation. I manage her so that close contact cannot occur and that if it does, that she is adequately restrained so that she cannot cause a problem.


----------



## Maxinenewall (Aug 21, 2014)

Thankyou 'Sleeping Lion' this is so kind of you, but i live around the Nottinghamshire area. Would of been great to have your help thankyou though!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Maxinenewall said:


> yes like I said, I came on this site for help! my dog needs help with her recall and jumping up? So that makes her a out of control dog? she attacks people and attacks dogs does she? cos the last time I checked the didn't, and i was defo class that as a out of control dog. I asked for help that is all, everyone else has gave me decent answers and your trying to make a fool out of me. I think your rude I never turned down your advise, I took it into consideration.
> All you get on sites is bitchy comments pathetic really.
> thankyou everyone else for your comments it has really helped me:thumbup1:


No one has made bitchy comments on this thread with the possible exception of yourself.

Most owners find it hard to admit that the reason for their dog's behaviour is themselves, it is natural.

I suggest you take a long hard look at yourself in the mirror, get someone else to go out with you who can give you a detached view and perhaps acquaint yourself with the law

Doglaw - Dangerous Dogs : Section 3 Dangerous Dogs Act 1991

You have not identified where you live so that we could suggest a good trainer, perhaps you would be better off engaging a 1:1 trainer and recall training rather than going to agility where your dog can practise bogging off even more?

Just a thought.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Maxinenewall said:


> Thankyou 'Sleeping Lion' this is so kind of you, but i live around the Nottinghamshire area. Would of been great to have your help thankyou though!


If you are around Nottinghamshire and would like a trainer recommendation then Denise at Cadelac is very good and works in both Notts and Derby. Im going to be taking my new pup to her classes soon


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Maxinenewall said:


> Thankyou 'Sleeping Lion' this is so kind of you, but i live around the Nottinghamshire area. Would of been great to have your help thankyou though!


Crikey, you're not that far away, I travel that far for gundog training. Offer's open if you want to travel a wee bit for training, will bring along one of my girls to help.


----------



## Maxinenewall (Aug 21, 2014)

See more sarcastic comments  How mature! 
Wow my dog goes through tunnels and little jumps? haha she is really bogging of isn't she


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

*Seminars*

Rapid Recall Workshop with Nando Brown

19 September 13:00  19:00, Cambridgeshire/Herts Border

Cost £60

Rapid Recall workshop with Nando Brown - Dog & Bone

Predatory Chase Seminar with David Ryan, Fleet Hampshire
20th September 9.30-4.00 
£50 per person, including lunch

Throwing a ball for a game of chase is an enjoyable and rewarding experience for many owners and their dogs. For other owners canine chase behaviour turns into a nightmare when their dog chases cyclists, cars or sheep. When their dogs choose what to chase it can compromise owners financially, cause the target severe injury or even death, and threaten the life of the dog. This seminar looks at the reasons for the problem, the more effective solutions and how to control the behaviour.

Paws for Success dog training events, courses and workshops held in Fleet, Hampshire, Surrey and Berkshire, including canine first aid, dog law, lead pulling, recall problems, Talking Dogs Rally and more - Paws for Success

3 Day Specialist prey drive control and recall workshop with Jane Ardern
11  13 Oct 2014 - 10:00 - 16:00

Hounsdown Hall, Hounsdown Avenue, Southampton, SO40 9FG 
The workshops are designed to give you a thorough theoretical understanding of recall training and chasing behaviour problems and take you through the practical training process with lots of exercises from foundations through to a chase recall/stop using clicker training

The theory side of the course involves activities so the spectators also get involved.
Hander places: £200 for all three workshop days
Spectator please: £90 for all three workshops days
Proud Of Dog | Event - Specialist prey drive control chase instinct control and recall workshop

Predatory Chase Seminar with David Ryan
18th October 2014 10:00 = 16:00
Cost £55
Sunley Conference Centre, Boughton Green Road, Northampton , NN2 7AL
Doors open from 9am for registration 
Tea, coffee & biscuits included 
For more details , or if you have any questions, please contact Laura at [email protected] 
Laura Wyllie's Dog Training - News & What's On

14th March 2015 
STOP! COME! CLICK!
Clicker training a reliable recall and controlling chase behaviour
Practical Workshop with Jane Arden
Level 1 - Building the Foundations
6 handler places @ £60 each (dogs must be sociable around other dogs and people)
12 spectator places @ £30 each
Theory:
 The Difference - A Poor Recall and Predatory Chase 
 Have you really trained it? The Power of Reinforcement History 
 Breed Specifics - Drives and Motivation 
 Understanding Rewards thinking outside of the box 
 Understanding Premack 
 The Predatory Chase Motor Pattern 
 Our Arch Reinforcement Enemy - The Environment
Practical:

Testing Rewards 
 Teaching the Reliable Recall 
 The Unpredictable Stay 
 The Generalised Stop 
 Leave it and Move On

Venue: Wesley Place Community Centre, Snaith, Goole, DN14 9JF (Just 15mins from the M62 J36)

To book, or for more information contact:
Elaine Cowling
tel 01405 862570
[email protected]
or message me on facebook @ 'positive dog training solutions

PLEASE NOTE - ONLY SPECTATOR PLACES AVAILABLE NOW'

John Rogerson - Ultimate Recall Course (Nottingham)
Thursday 23rd July to Sunday 26th July 2015
9am registration for a prompt 3.90am start and will run through to 4pm on each day
John Rogerson is a world renowned dog trainer and behaviourist and will help you achieve the ultimate recall in a friendly, kind and more importantly fun way.
You don't need any prior experience - all training will be given
Handler places limited to 18
If you would like further details please e-mail
[email protected]
inlinedogtraining.co.uk

Books

Teach your Dog to Come when Called
By Katie Buvala

Line Training for Dogs
By Monika Gutman

Total Recall
By Pippa Mattinson

Teach your Dog to Come When Called
By Erica Peachey

Training your Dog to Come When Called
By John Rogerson

The Dog Vinci Code
By John Rogerson

Stop! How to control predatory Chasing in Dogs
by David Ryan

Chase! Managing Your Dog's Predatory Instincts 
By Clarissa Von Reinhardt

DVDs

Line Training for Dogs
By Monika Gutman

Really Reliable Recall 
By Leslie Nelson

Training the Recall
By Michael Ellis

Training the Whistle Recall 
By Pamela Dennison

Your clever dog: Getting your dog to come when called 
By Sarah Whitehead

Does your dog whizz back to you as soon as you call his name?

Can you call him to you even when there are other dogs or distractions? Teaching your dog to come to you when you call is the cornerstone of training and the gateway to allowing him more freedom in the park.

If your dog has selective deafness, ignores you in the garden or the park, or would rather play with other dogs than come when you call, this specially designed training session is for you.

Ideal for starting out with puppies or rehomed dogs, and also for dogs that ignore you or are slow to come when called, despite previous training.

Including:
 How to know whats rewarding for your dog and whats not
 Five times when you shouldnt call your dog!
 Using your voice to call versus using a whistle
 What to do if you call and your dog doesnt come to you
The pack contains: A clicker, long line (worth £10), training manual, instructional DVD: 55 mins approx running time including Bonus trick, Bonus Training Session, Intro to Clicker Training, Q & A with Sarah

http://www.dogtrain.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?products_id=80&osCsid=kguat02fdk6a8q00ma31k228n1

Website articles:

How to use a long line properly here (under information to download)

http://www.dogpsyche.co.uk/

http://www.apdt.co.uk/content/files/training-tips/RECALL.pdf

http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/reliable_recall.pdf

http://www.clickerdogs.com/perfectrecall.htm

http://www.clickerdogs.com/listofreinforcers.htm

http://www.clickerdogs.com/distracti...yourrecall.htm

http://susangarrettdogagility.com/20...call-collapse/

http://www.clickerdogs.com/createamotivatingtoy.htm

http://www.cleverdogcompany.com/tl_f...e recall.pdf

http://ahimsadogtraining.com/blog/teaching-come/

http://www.dog-secrets.co.uk/how-do-...y-dog-chasing/

http://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/come-at-the-park

http://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/te..._to_you_on_cue

http://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/be...me-when-called

http://www.kathysdao.com/articles/The_First_Steps_to_Teaching_a_Reliable_Recall.html

http://www.kathysdao.com/articles/More_on_the_Reliable_Recall.html

http://www.shirleychong.com/keepers/lessons/Lesson6.html

If you live in the Nottingham Area then I can recommend In-Line Dog Training with Bev and Marie, both are members of the KCAI scheme working towards accreditation.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Maxinenewall said:


> See more sarcastic comments  How mature!
> Wow my dog goes through tunnels and little jumps? haha she is really bogging of isn't she


I think the point about agility could well be valid. Unless she has good obedience (which it seems she does not?) then agility isn't the best thing for her, and all the excitement probably doesn't help either to be honest. It's great to be taking your dog to do fun things like agility so thats great, but the basics need to be in place first.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Maxinenewall said:


> See more sarcastic comments  How mature!
> Wow my dog goes through tunnels and little jumps? haha she is really bogging of isn't she


Really you do not like to be helped do you?

You said you can hardly hold here there, did you not?

Running over and through things releases endorphins and your dog will want to replicate that whilst out on walks.

What your dog needs to learn and develop is impulse control, and you need to learn to be less defensive and take your blinkers off.

Some of us have trained one or two dogs to a fairly acceptable level of behaviour you know and you getting the benefit of our experience.

For nothing!


----------



## Maxinenewall (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes I did say that ruby gets excited when going to agility. She will obviously get excited, shes seeing dogs and people she only see's once a week for an hour. Once shes in there for a while she slowly starts to calm down and doesn't take much notice, yes she is hard work when we first get to agility. Also most of agility Is of lead work and she isn't to bad, when its her turn to go shes running about with no lead, when I shout her, she comes to me and I hold her collar and put her lead on. yes I admit sometimes after its been her ago at agility she will run of to some other dogs to play! I am taking your advise! I have took everyones including yours!
Nobody has a perfect dog, and this is why I have came to get some advise!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Maxinenewall said:


> Yes I did say that ruby gets excited when going to agility. She will obviously get excited, shes seeing dogs and people she only see's once a week for an hour. Once shes in there for a while she slowly starts to calm down and doesn't take much notice, yes she is hard work when we first get to agility. Also most of agility Is of lead work and she isn't to bad, when its her turn to go shes running about with no lead, when I shout her, she comes to me and I hold her collar and put her lead on. yes I admit sometimes after its been her ago at agility she will run of to some other dogs to play! I am taking your advise! I have took everyones including yours!
> Nobody has a perfect dog, and this is why I have came to get some advise!


Not sure if I'm repeating what anyone else has said but every time your dog gets to choose to run up to another dog your training is set back so I really would side with others here and stop the agility for now and return when she is more under control and less aroused by it all. I'm talking from experience of having a very imperfect dog with awful recall problems that I have to work on every single day. If I'd have come on here before getting her and recieved good advice on how to properly socialise and train her it wouldn't have taken me years to undo my bad work!


----------



## Maxinenewall (Aug 21, 2014)

Thankyou for the advise. Really does help me, and i do appreciate it.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Maxinenewall said:


> Yes I did say that ruby gets excited when going to agility. She will obviously get excited, shes seeing dogs and people she only see's once a week for an hour. Once shes in there for a while she slowly starts to calm down and doesn't take much notice, yes she is hard work when we first get to agility. Also most of agility Is of lead work and she isn't to bad, when its her turn to go shes running about with no lead, when I shout her, she comes to me and I hold her collar and put her lead on. yes I admit sometimes after its been her ago at agility she will run of to some other dogs to play! I am taking your advise! I have took everyones including yours!
> Nobody has a perfect dog, and this is why I have came to get some advise!


I'd still hold off attending agility classes for the time being. Maybe in a year or two when she has matured a bit, but given the way she is, it may actually be hindering rather than helping your progress.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

labradrk said:


> I'd still hold off attending agility classes for the time being. Maybe in a year or two when she has matured a bit, but given the way she is, it may actually be hindering rather than helping your progress.


At 9 months, a Lab is really too young for agility anyway, aside from the behaviour issues.

Maxinewall, this forum has a useful feature, an 'ignore' setting whereby you can choose to not see posts by certain people who you may find sarcastic, supercilious or otherwise objectionable. Click on your name, then 'customise profile' and scroll down to 'edit ignore' on the left. I don't know what a certain person said, as they are on my 'ignore' list.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> At 9 months, a Lab is really too young for agility anyway, aside from the behaviour issues.
> 
> Maxinewall, this forum has a useful feature, an 'ignore' setting whereby you can choose to not see posts by certain people who you may find sarcastic, supercilious or otherwise objectionable. Click on your name, then 'customise profile' and scroll down to 'edit ignore' on the left. I don't know what a certain person said, as they are on my 'ignore' list.


I'm guessing it's puppy agility? at least I hope so, otherwise the trainer is very questionable!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2014)

Maxinenewall said:


> And secondly she does agility to burn all that energy and *she doesn't do any high impact until she turns 10 months.* I thought your comment was rude and you seem to be giving me a lecture. This forum is for advise not to be spoke to like rubbish! I don't want to cause a argument but I don't find it fair, I have recieved lovely messages of people telling me what to do.. If I didn't care I wouldn't bother trying to get help to sort ruby out. I even went out today to get a clicker and a whistle for recall and jumping up. Iv even ordered a halti harness for better walk etc sorry for the rant!!


In addition to the great advice you've already gotten, just wanted to reiterate that agility is not really a good idea at this stage.
To the bolded, 10 months is WAY too young to be doing ANY impact, let alone high impact stuff. You need to wait until 18 to 24 months to be doing any sort of jumping, weaving, full height contacts etc. You could really screw your dog up physically doing agility so young.

Besides adrenalizing your dog and teaching her bad habits, using agility to wear your dog out is going to be counter productive in that those energetic dogs who need to be "worn out" just end up getting fitter and fitter and requiring more and more activity to get worn out. Why not just teach her to settle from the get go?

I have a high energy dog who *can* go all day, but is also perfectly capable of lazing around the house all day too. Isn't that preferable in the long run than a dog who can't settle unless physically exhausted?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have to agree with the others I'm afraid. Agility at 9 months old isn't a good idea. And I don't think it will help her impulse control issues given how excited most dogs seem to get over it. And yeah, any time she gets to make the choice to approach another dog it will reinforce the behaviour of running up to them which is why management is key while you work on her recall.

She may well be a typical Lab but it doesn't excuse the behaviour. Mine was a typical Lab too, everyone and everything is his best friend, but he's had to learn that he can't just go bounding up to whoever he sees. For their safety and for his. A dog doesn't need to be aggressive to be deemed dangerously out of control. If someone feels in danger from your dog (and many will feel frightened by a large dog rushing up to them) then they can report you and you could find yourself in trouble under the dangerous dogs act. Or like my dog was yours could be hurt and frightened by someone lashing out in their fear and that can have long lasting effects. Spen still has issues with the Turkish men after his previous owners let him run up as a puppy and he got hit with sticks.

But no, none of us are perfect and I've been that red faced owner rushing to get my dog and apologise a few times. Clearly you want to solve the problem otherwise you wouldn't be here. Having been on the other side of the issue twice, once with an aggressive dog and once with one who was just infirm and needed not to be rushed by youngsters, a dog running up can cause all sorts of problems for other dog owners and your own dog.

Does Ruby settle in the house in general? I had major problems in that respect with Spencer when we got him. From the moment we got up until the moment we went to bed he was on the go, never stopping to just chill out. He had to actually be taught that it's okay to just calm down and relax. 

And yup, another recommendation to change from Bakers to something better. I put Spen on Wagg once (it was what his first owners fed him) after messing up and forgetting to order his usual food. Oh. My. God. Never, ever again :yikes: He reverted back to the always on the go, incapable of listening, incapable of staying still for more than a few seconds dog he'd been before. So yeah, food can have a huge effect on behaviour.


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

I would agree with much of what others have said about general training and management (lead/longline) to prevent misbehaviour/stop her upsetting others whilst you get on top of her training. My dog is now 13 months and for a long time he had to be onlead or on a long line in lots of situations to stop him running up to others. He's now offlead most of the time but in certain places (mostly the local park) I have to either skirt around other dogs or put him onlead to pass as he'll still run up to them. His recall isn't 100% in all situations but I have learnt when I can and can't recall him and in a situation where I'm not confident he'll recall then he goes on lead - so actually I haven't had a recall failure in quite a while, but that's partly due to carefully choosing where I have him offlead.

I have on occasion let my guard down and had him run up to someone and make a nuisance of himself, so I know how embarrassing it is and that it can easily happen. However if she's doing it repeatedly then it's telling you you're not managing her effectively and need to restrict her freedom to some extent.

As for agility - I've taken my pup to puppy agility from 8 months. There were no jumps, weaves or high equipment. I really don't think that having him working on direction control going through jump wings, or going through tunnels etc will have caused him any physical damage (he did a lot more running/jumping out on walks than in that 1 hour a week at class). The class was very well run with an emphasis on control/calmness and I firmly believe it helped with focus etc. Having said that he did have A LOT of general obedience training before we started and was completely used to focusing on me when we were at the training venue and settling calmly whilst other dogs worked so it wasn't like he was just running wildly around the equipment in a state of high arousal. Maybe it depends on your dog and the class (I don't claim to have the level of experience/expertise of some others here) - but agility has definitely been a positive experience for my somewhat impulsive young dog.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've been doing puppy foundation agility with Teddy but those classes just backed up the training we'd already been doing with him outside with his recall and focus. He is obsessed with his ball which helps and apart from about two or three visits to his pal a cocker spaniel, he's been pretty good and focused. So it is possible to do those classes with a young dog, but your lab is obviously not gaining from the classes at the moment, she needs more basic obedience in place.


----------



## advocate for animals (Sep 11, 2013)

Puppies are rambunctious, and chocolate labs are no different, of course being bigger makes it harder.

There are definitely some things you can be doing.

First of all, you're the boss, not the dog.

Make sure she has a schedule - feed and walk her roughly the same time every day.

She needs plenty of exercise, and she needs to be trained to walk nicely on a leash. Use a regular 4'-6' leash (wrap it around your hand if it's too long), so she can walk properly by your side. Flexi leashes are not good for training.

She needs to be taught recall, and you can practice that in your house, or backyard. Teach her to sit, stay and come and if she's food motivated, that helps because they come for treats.

Practice it, and keep practicing it because they have to learn to listen when there's lots of distractions around.

Chasing after a dog never works, they think it's a game so they keep running away from you.

Never make a big deal out of leaving the house, or coming home.

Don't acknowledge your dog when she barks or whines at you, because that will teach her it gets her what she wants.

It's never good when dogs jump up on people, but it's more problematic when it's a big strong dog. Whenever she jumps ignore her - don't speak to her or even look at her. Only when she's quiet can you acknowledge her and pet her/praise her/give her a treat. You can also try turning your back. You have to do this every single time, not just sometimes.

In addition to physical exercise, they also need to be challenged emotionally - play games, hide the ball and reward her when she finds it....

Until she listens better, choose when to have her off a leash. 

Apologies if I've addressed things you already do!!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

advocate for animals said:


> First of all, you're the boss, not the dog.
> 
> !


Really?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Meezey said:


> Really?


No one told me that.

I'm the one that serves them meals, clears up their sh*t and works so they can sit on their backsides sleeping all day. I think that makes them the boss/smart ones, not me!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

labradrk said:


> No one told me that.
> 
> I'm the one that serves them meals, clears up their sh*t and works so they can sit on their backsides sleeping all day. I think that makes them the boss/smart ones, not me!


I didn't get that memo either


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm the Boss sometimes.

I know that because Rosie told me that I can be.


----------

